

Ask HN: Advertising networks for small web apps? - samrat

I'm trying to monetize a small web app. Its quite new but getting around three hundred hits per day. I tried applying for Adsense but got rejected because the site isn't content based and also because of the site didn't meet some age requirement.<p>The web app is located at http://videodropper.ep.io. Do you have any suggestions for ad networks that's suitable for small non-content based sites?
======
JoshTriplett
To answer the question you actually asked: try Project Wonderful, which works
very well for small publishers. 300 hits per day should get you some
reasonable ad prices.

However, I'd also suggest looking into alternative sources of funding, or
alternatively just treating it as a hobby. Also note that numerous video
downloaders already exist; "send to Dropbox" does not necessarily make yours
stand out, and it will cost you quite a bit of bandwidth.

You might also look into hosting which provides unmetered bandwidth, such as
gandi.net.

~~~
samrat
I am not trying to make this my main stream of income, I just want to monetize
it so that it can pay its own bills. What other sources of funding do you
recommend?

------
ianpurton
I liked the idea of your service although I was reluctand to give it access to
my dropbox as I wasn't sure what that meant. Would you be able to see all my
files ?

In terms of monitization I think you're screwed, unless you got down the
banner ads route which is going to make the site look terrible.

------
gtardini
love coincidences, I have just published my own network for betas and startups
( right now it' s under your post in the hn ask page ). Maybe it' s not
exactly what you are looking for, also because it' so new that there are not
many people in it. But i think it's worth checking out :) Best wishes and good
look for your app, which i like a lot by the way!

~~~
samrat
Does it help me monetize my site? Or is it just link exchange?

~~~
gtardini
Auomated link exchange, i' m afraid.

------
gtardini
You could try influads.com , their ads are great and the network is pretty
solid and targeted. Not cheap, though

~~~
eth
I think samrat is looking to put ads in his app rather than advertise the app,
so there is no cost - although influads are definitely not "cheap" for
advertisers...

In any case, I would recommend influads as well. They are currently working
with quite a few people with the same situation as you - people that have an
app with moderate success and are looking to incorporate some non-intrusive,
good-looking, and relevant advertisements.

